# ONR ratios



## ///M Sport

Just wanted to check the ratios I'm using for ONR:

ONR WASH:
1 U.S OZ to 2 gallons of water. In our terms, 30ml to 7.5L of water

ONR PRE WASH / DETAILER:
32:1 - so 60ml added to 1940ml of water

Sound about right?


----------



## A&J

Thats about right!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I have a pump on the gallon bottle that dispenses very nearly 30ml a pump.

I do 30ml to 1 litre for prewash and 30ml to 5 litres for washing.

It is down to water hardness and the water here is quite hard.

So a bit more for the wash but slightly less for the pre wash but essentially we do about the same meaures so sounds right to me.


----------



## stangalang

Unless you are using the teeny tiny bottle, its one cap full per US gallon (a cap is half oz). Just keep it simple


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> its one cap full per US gallon


But I have nothing to measure US gallons in, so not so simple and no calibrated eyeballs for 1/2 a cap full.

Using the pump on a gallon bottle is keeping it simple or so I thought.


----------



## stangalang

Andy from Sandy said:


> But I have nothing to measure US gallons in, so not so simple.
> 
> Using the pump on a gallon bottle is keeping it simple or so I thought.


Its a fraction less than 4 litres, 4 litres to 5 litres per cap full wont make or break it. I just do a cap to 4 litres, job done


----------



## cleslie

Wash 1:256 (3.9ml per litre)
QD 1:16 (62.5ml per litre)
Clay lube 1:64 (15.6ml per litre)
:thumb:


----------



## WristyManchego

cleslie said:


> Wash 1:256 (3.9ml per litre)
> 
> QD 1:16 (62.5ml per litre)
> 
> Clay lube 1:64 (15.6ml per litre)
> 
> :thumb:


Isn't that a butload more than what is suggested by Optimum?

From memory it was more like 1ml to the litre.


----------



## tosh

///M Sport said:


> Just wanted to check the ratios I'm using for ONR:
> 
> ONR WASH:
> 
> 1 U.S OZ to 2 gallons of water. In our terms, 30ml to 7.5L of water
> 
> ONR PRE WASH / DETAILER:
> 
> 32:1 - so 60ml added to 1940ml of water
> 
> Sound about right?


product

That sounds fine

The QD strength is a personal thing, if it's too slick for you, then use slightly less

If you're doing the pre-soak method, you only need the solution from your bucket, so the pre wash strength you have is a waste of product. Good for glass and interiors though. If it works for you though, keep doing it.

The example that Yvan gives is 
- fill up your wash bucket with solution
- fill a pressure sprayer from your wash solution
- spray the car down
- wash the car

So I use 50ml in 10L of water
Fill a 2L pressure sprayer from the bucket, spray all of this on the car
Wash the car with the remaining 8L

I normally have half a bucket left (4L) after doing a car which goes down the drain.


----------



## lowejackson

I use the technique suggested by Yvan although I don't tend to throw away the water afterwards. I find the solution is fine for a week or so.


----------



## sm81

lowejackson said:


> I use the technique suggested by Yvan although I don't tend to throw away the water afterwards. I find the solution is fine for a week or so.


Me too.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

lowejackson said:


> I use the technique suggested by Yvan although I don't tend to throw away the water afterwards. I find the solution is fine for a week or so.


Including using the big red sponge?


----------



## ///M Sport

tosh said:


> product
> 
> That sounds fine
> 
> The QD strength is a personal thing, if it's too slick for you, then use slightly less
> 
> If you're doing the pre-soak method, you only need the solution from your bucket, so the pre wash strength you have is a waste of product. Good for glass and interiors though. If it works for you though, keep doing it.
> 
> The example that Yvan gives is
> - fill up your wash bucket with solution
> - fill a pressure sprayer from your wash solution
> - spray the car down
> - wash the car
> 
> So I use 50ml in 10L of water
> Fill a 2L pressure sprayer from the bucket, spray all of this on the car
> Wash the car with the remaining 8L
> 
> I normally have half a bucket left (4L) after doing a car which goes down the drain.


I always thought that the pre wash strength was the same as the detailer strength. It made sense for it to be stronger than the wash solution for the job it's trying to do before any contact is made.

I probably use 3L of pre wash when washing the car. Including the wash solution, I probably use 100ml of ONR per wash.


----------



## ///M Sport

lowejackson said:


> I use the technique suggested by Yvan although I don't tend to throw away the water afterwards. I find the solution is fine for a week or so.


As a time saving measure, I keep my ONR wash (7.5L) pre mixed in a screw top bottle. I've kept it bottled up for weeks, it loses its colour, but still seems to do the job perfectly fine.

Not sure if this is the right or wrong thing to do, but it's always worked for me (I think). Can't see why the product would be any less effective pre made and stored.


----------



## tosh

///M Sport said:


> I always thought that the pre wash strength was the same as the detailer strength. It made sense for it to be stronger than the wash solution for the job it's trying to do before any contact is made.
> 
> I probably use 3L of pre wash when washing the car. Including the wash solution, I probably use 100ml of ONR per wash.


I used to think the same, it's not fortunately. Optimum want you to wet the panel with wash solution before contact with the sponge/mitt.

I used to just squeeze out the sponge over the panel about to be washed, or press against the glass which would flood the door.

There is no way they want you to use 100ml per wash, it goes against their philosophy. But no harm done, just a waste of product.

Another method of filling your spray bottle is to put 50ml in your bucket, fill it to 6L, take out 2L (double strength) and then fill the bucket to 8L.

I have a Worx Powershot, so sometimes I just stick the hose in the ONR bucket, and rinse the car down before the contact wash.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

///M Sport said:


> As a time saving measure, I keep my ONR wash (7.5L) pre mixed in a screw top bottle. I've kept it bottled up for weeks, it loses its colour, but still seems to do the job perfectly fine.
> 
> Not sure if this is the right or wrong thing to do, but it's always worked for me (I think). Can't see why the product would be any less effective pre made and stored.


I throw mine as I like warm water; better for my diabetic hands. No other reason really. I have an 8L pressure sprayer and used to keep that topped up, can't be bothered now.

Used to be, 
Spray the car
Go fill up the bucket (5-10 mins)
Wash the car
But weather dependant, as sometimes the ONR had dried in places.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ///M Sport

Sounds like I’m using too much product then! Using 100ml would cost approx £1 in ONR so I didn’t think I was doing too bad - but sounds like I could halve that. 

I’m sure I must have read somewhere or seen a video re the pre wash strength.

I also snow foam the car before starting with the ONR, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ///M Sport

tosh said:


> I have a Worx Powershot, so sometimes I just stick the hose in the ONR bucket, and rinse the car down before the contact wash.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I thought about adopting this route, but thought it would be using too much product (flow of hydroshot).

Plus I thought it's better to spray the pre was on the panel until droplets appear so the ONR can work it's magic. Then when the drops start to run (after a few minutes) it's ready to go in with the mitt.

I thought the hydroshot would end up sheeting the ONR off the car so went with a pump sprayer instead.


----------



## lowejackson

Andy from Sandy said:


> Including using the big red sponge?


Not rich enough for the BRS. Maybe when I win the lottery I will treat myself.


----------



## tosh

///M Sport said:


> Sounds like I'm using too much product then! Using 100ml would cost approx £1 in ONR so I didn't think I was doing too bad - but sounds like I could halve that.
> 
> I'm sure I must have read somewhere or seen a video re the pre wash strength.
> 
> I also snow foam the car before starting with the ONR, just to be on the safe side.


Your snow foam is acting as your pre-wash, you don't need an ONR prewash in that case. Save even more product.

There are some very old threads on Autopia about ratios, they're out of date now, they were from old formulas and before Yvan redid all the training.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lowejackson

///M Sport said:


> As a time saving measure, I keep my ONR wash (7.5L) pre mixed in a screw top bottle. I've kept it bottled up for weeks, it loses its colour, but still seems to do the job perfectly fine.
> 
> Not sure if this is the right or wrong thing to do, but it's always worked for me (I think). Can't see why the product would be any less effective pre made and stored.


Seems to last quite some time in a bottle. Losing the blue colour has no impact on performance.

In a bucket I have used it up to nearly 2 weeks old. I am sure if I had a proper lit for my bucket it would last longer.


----------



## ///M Sport

tosh said:


> Your snow foam is acting as your pre-wash, you don't need an ONR prewash in that case. Save even more product.
> 
> There are some very old threads on Autopia about ratios, they're out of date now, they were from old formulas and before Yvan redid all the training.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Do you have any links at all?


----------



## tosh

lowejackson said:


> Not rich enough for the BRS. Maybe when I win the lottery I will treat myself.


Too big, too stiff, too expensive; never use mine. Get stressed when it catches on a badge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lowejackson

///M Sport. Here is an old video by Yvan. Not tried any snow foams so not able to replicate it.


----------



## tosh

///M Sport said:


> Do you have any links at all?


The original autopia forum is long gone. Yvan is on the optimum manufacturer forum, and he has some threads about the current method and ratios.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ///M Sport

Not sure if this contains the latest ratios suggested by optimum but it looks pretty comprehensive:

http://optimumforums.org/topic/63301-onr-**********-thread/


----------



## A&J

Listen Ive been using ONR for years now and Ive never had to use ONR other than 1:256 (2 caps=30ml per 7l) for washing and 1:64 for pre-wash / clay lube (one cap=15ml per 1l). 
I have hard water and Ive never added more then that even though I could or use distilled water.
The dillution ratios are simple...dont overthink it and over-measure-it (1ml less or 1ml more wont make too much difference)!


----------



## tosh

///M Sport said:


> Not sure if this contains the latest ratios suggested by optimum but it looks pretty comprehensive:
> 
> http://optimumforums.org/topic/63301-onr-**********-thread/


That sums up everything nicely.

There is no 'pre-wash' ratio, you just use the wash solution.

You can if course use any ratio you like, there is no harm in doing so, but it looks like 1:64 is useful for clay lube.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

tosh said:


> Too big, too stiff, too expensive; never use mine. Get stressed when it catches on a badge.


So what do you use?


----------



## Eric the Red

Andy from Sandy said:


> So what do you use?


You can use a Zymol sponge or a grout sponge from B&Q


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I know about a generic grout sponge but tosh dismisses the BRS as it is too hard in his opinion so I would like to know exactly what he uses.

Are all grout sponges created equal? Why B&Q why not some other DIY outlet?

lowejackson is not rich enough to own one so the same question to him.

EDIT: After looking on the B&Q website it shows they have Diall Sponge and B&Q Sponge, Pack of 4 both designed for grout removal. So which one?


----------



## cleslie

I used a B&Q grout sponge for over ten years (same one!) and it was great. I have just bought a Big Red from County Detailing Supplies and it is much better but then it should be being the most expensive sponge I've ever come across!


----------



## tosh

Andy from Sandy said:


> So what do you use?


Zymol sponge
Sonax sponge (it's like a grout sponge on the grey side)
Raceglaze waffle sponge
Microfibre madness mitt, but as a wash pad
(All wash pads are too thick for me)

I want some of these now, but not in the uk yet:

https://www.autofiber.com/products/green-monster-hybrid-car-wash-pad-sponge-mitt-9-in-x-9-in

https://www.autofiber.com/products/red-dragon-korean-car-wash-pad-9-in-x-8-in-1-pack


----------



## A&J

I switched from black waffle sponge (which are good but wanted to try something new) like this 
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_999.html

to flexipads waffle sponge like this 
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/flexipads-waffle-wash-sponge

Its a bit stiffer (seems great quality) but works really well for rinseless washes...
I do 1 pass with the sponge (to remove the bulk of dirt) and 1 pass on the same area with a MF noodle mitt (to remove the rest)...then I dry.

I also bought the Soft 99 sponge but feel its too soft and sort of drags too much...might be all right with standard shampoo (dont know...havent used it yet)...


----------



## tosh

I know what you mean. Sponge or mitt is a very personal choice, then the thickness, size and weight is another factor. 

I used Zymol sponges for a long time, as it had the right amount of ‘give’ when washing the car, especially on vertical panels. I wasn’t pushing too hard to keep the sponge against the curvature of the paint. 

Recommendations like this are only a starting point, but you’ll find something that works for you. 

Won’t stop you tinkering with the process though.

The flexipads one I have: nice enough, pores are quite small though. 

The Soft99 one, is just too small in dimensions. Nice enough. It’s good for Meguiars wash plus I find.


----------



## lowejackson

Andy from Sandy said:


> .....lowejackson is not rich enough to own one so the same question to him......


I tried various sponges from a Top Tiles grout sponge to the Serious Performance sponge but the thing I kept returning to was a cheap noodle mitt.

The reason I have no money is my family think I am independently rich (I am not) and spend money appropriately.


----------



## ///M Sport

tosh said:


> That sums up everything nicely.
> 
> There is no 'pre-wash' ratio, you just use the wash solution.
> 
> You can if course use any ratio you like, there is no harm in doing so, but it looks like 1:64 is useful for clay lube.


The pre-soak ratio mentioned in the link suggests to use the QD ratio. Which is 1:16!


----------



## tosh

That’s excessive. 1:16 would be very slimy as a pre-wash.


----------

